# Pilgrim's Progress - Columbia Military Bike



## Land O' Aches (Mar 2, 2012)

Comrades:

As you can see, I am making some headway on this project. I still need a seat pan, 1 1/8" seat mounting bracket, seat post, bottom bracket components, front and rear hubs, pedals, front sprocket, chain guard, chain, front fender, complete springer front end components, Delta light, tires, spokes, tubes, Columbia headbadge, quill, assorted nuts and bolts. 

Oh, and a frame.

If you've got any of this stuff, please contact me at charleslukey@gmail.com. It doesn't have to be NOS. Thanks!

Land O Aches


----------



## Bozman (Mar 3, 2012)

Keep the faith Brother! I'm looking out for parts for you.


----------



## Wing Your Heel (Mar 4, 2012)

*Para pedals?*

Hi Luke

Did the airborne pedals fit OK? And have you ridden it with them yet?

cheers

Colin


----------



## Land O' Aches (Mar 4, 2012)

Colin - yes the pedals fit correctly and look great! The traditional ride around the block went well enough, with only a few comments from the neighbors. I'm debating the value of getting a rifle rack. I've got an Everest rack - should probably mount it up and find a suitable rucksack before I make any decision about arming my BSA.

If you've read this far, you're obviously a fan of the BSA paratrooper bicycle. If you'd like a set of brand new Kenda tires (the smooth ones, not the knobbier ones) drop me a note (see above) and I'll sell them to you for the shipping. They're new, not really expensive tires, just a bitch to find...

Lando


----------

